# What Is Art?



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Most dictionaries define art as, "The expression or application of human creative skill and imagination, typically in a visual form such as painting or sculpture, producing works to be appreciated primarily for their beauty or emotional power."

How do YOU define art? Does it have anything to do with the medium you use to express it? 

Does it even matter how we define or label it? :smile:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think of art as a boarder thing. Anything created either by man or the Devine.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Guess art is everything that express feelings. When someone dance, you are not only seeing his/her dance, but also his/her hardwork, dedication, dicipline, good or bad mood, lot of things. The same goes with music, or any drawing/painting.

When I can see any feeling through an action or object, that is art for me.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh God!!!! Not another one of these.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it is whatever we choose for it to be...


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.artistforum.com/art-talk/what-qualifies-art-108/
I agree totally with dleeg on this.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

just said:


> http://www.artistforum.com/art-talk/what-qualifies-art-108/
> I agree totally with dleeg on this.


I bet you do! :vs_blush:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I bet you do! :vs_blush:


ROTFLOL! That's too funny


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

just said:


> http://www.artistforum.com/art-talk/what-qualifies-art-108/
> I agree totally with dleeg on this.


Dam now I have a headache,:headscratch:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

just said:


> http://www.artistforum.com/art-talk/what-qualifies-art-108/
> I agree totally with dleeg on this.


 This is one of those Zen things. Don't worry if you don't get it.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> This is one of those Zen things. Don't worry if you don't get it.


It is art itself.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

:vs_worry:mg::sighlol:


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Sit atop of a of a small mountain that sits in the middle of a southwestern desert just before the first light begins to peek out. Now watch as the sun begins to rise. The sky begins to turn to a reddish glow and slowly builds to fiery reds, oranges and yellows as shadow begin to appear from the plants and out crops of rocks then a fiery silhouette appears around all dark objects in view plastered against the back drop of the colored sky.

That is Art.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> Sit atop of a of a small mountain that sits in the middle of a southwestern desert just before the first light begins to peek out. Now watch as the sun begins to rise. The sky begins to turn to a reddish glow and slowly builds to fiery reds, oranges and yellows as shadow begin to appear from the plants and out crops of rocks then a fiery silhouette appears around all dark objects in view plastered against the back drop of the colored sky.
> 
> That is Art.


Would that be in Arizona?


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

Anything created by man on paper or drawing board is called art.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

soperfect paint said:


> Anything created by man on paper or drawing board is called art.


Yet we still don't have an album from you.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

just said:


> Would that be in Arizona?


Yup I've seen this. Many times. Az is my home. I'll head out to the desert or a lake on my bike maybe 3am in the summer and watch the sun come up. I'll do the same in the evening and watch the sun go down. Ether way this picture doesn't the reality justice. But what does. :wink:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> Yup I've seen this. Many times. Az is my home. I'll head out to the desert or a lake on my bike maybe 3am in the summer and watch the sun come up. I'll do the same in the evening and watch the sun go down. Ether way this picture doesn't the reality justice. But what does. :wink:



I went out to my front porch at sunset to get this photo.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> ROTFLOL! That's too funny


snicker..lol!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

just said:


> I went out to my front porch at sunset to get this photo.


Then you know what I'm talking about. I live in Phoenix (big filthy crime infested place) It takes me about 30 minutes to an hour to get to anyplace with a good view. Now we do have South Mountain. The view is pretty good up there. The shock is though that even from up there you can't see an end to the city in all directions.:unhappy:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You are probably in a bad part of town. I live on a small farm west of Phoenix.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

just said:


> You are probably in a bad part of town. I live on a small farm west of Phoenix.


Those town west of us are pretty nice. It's surprising how much a difference 10 miles can make.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

When I lived in Maine, anywhere along the coastline was perfect at sunrise. 
We have Caddilac Mountain as well, the first place the sun hits in the U.S., it's extra fun to watch sunrise there!
Sunsets on the mountains could also be pretty spectacular!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm... I do live in Buenos Aires... we don't have too much good views .-. 
You have to manage and find beauty in every little detail. Is that, or you just will be watching an entire "Gray-Scale". A bit sad, but hey, it could be worst


----------



## knightbf (Jan 12, 2015)

If art raises the emotions, how should I define modern art, when it raises my emotions, but in a negative way? At a recent exhibition I was agreeing with my wife that the paintings had been done by an artist, but by a con-artist, when he overheard me, whups.. PS, I'm a retired aircraft design engineer.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

knightbf said:


> If art raises the emotions, how should I define modern art, when it raises my emotions, but in a negative way? At a recent exhibition I was agreeing with my wife that the paintings had been done by an artist, but by a con-artist, when he overheard me, whups.. PS, I'm a retired aircraft design engineer.


Welcome to the forum Knightbf. I really think that some of the totally abstract modern art is trash, but others might see something I don't, like the unique use of a color scheme. If it makes someone want to look at it for whatever reason I think it's art whether or not I myself would throw it in the dumpster. JMO


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

knightbf said:


> If art raises the emotions, how should I define modern art, when it raises my emotions, but in a negative way? At a recent exhibition I was agreeing with my wife that the paintings had been done by an artist, but by a con-artist, when he overheard me, whups.. PS, I'm a retired aircraft design engineer.


 Now,I would suggest that if someone doesn't likes abstract art(or any of it's sub-categories-as "abstract" is such a general term) then he/she shouldn't go to galleries that display "abstract" art.Vice-versa -if someone doesn't likes "classical" type of art then he/she shouldn't go to galleries that display this kind of art.Are all the artists out there (of all types) good?Of course not...but again it depends how you would define good.Remember van Gogh was considered a "bad" artist all of his life and his art was never shown in galleries when he was alive...From my point of view we should be happy that there are sooooo many artists out there...good,bad,abstract(as you call them) non-abstract etc etc and each and every one of them is showing his/hers personality(some do it in style some not lol) but I wouldn't just label ALL modern art as bad...is just wrong.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Asancta said:


> Now,I would suggest that if someone doesn't likes abstract art(or any of it's sub-categories-as "abstract" is such a general term) then he/she shouldn't go to galleries that display "abstract" art.Vice-versa -if someone doesn't likes "classical" type of art then he/she shouldn't go to galleries that display this kind of art.Are all the artists out there (of all types) good?Of course not...but again it depends how you would define good.Remember van Gogh was considered a "bad" artist all of his life and his art was never shown in galleries when he was alive...From my point of view we should be happy that there are sooooo many artists out there...good,bad,abstract(as you call them) non-abstract etc etc and each and every one of them is showing his/hers personality(some do it in style some not lol) but I wouldn't just label ALL modern art as bad...is just wrong.


I know you are not referring to my post, however I think I didn't make myself clear. I love a lot of abstract art. All of Adonin's I absolutely love. I see an artist on 'Our Art Corner' that does only abstracts of celestial bodies -- gorgeous! I love your work too Asancta but I would not consider yours abstract, more in the category of surreal because your subjects are very recognizable. What I was talking about is abstracts that look like my dogs knocked over one of my paintings while it was wet and danced on it -- just a mush-mosh of color that may or may not look good. So I guess everyone has their likes and dislikes in all types of art.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I know you are not referring to my post, however I think I didn't make myself clear. I love a lot of abstract art. All of Adonin's I absolutely love. I see an artist on 'Our Art Corner' that does only abstracts of celestial bodies -- gorgeous! I love your work too Asancta but I would not consider yours abstract, more in the category of surreal because your subjects are very recognizable. What I was talking about is abstracts that look like my dogs knocked over one of my paintings while it was wet and danced on it -- just a mush-mosh of color that may or may not look good. So I guess everyone has their likes and dislikes in all types of art.


Well Surreal is considered as part of abstract art-a sub category of it...just as Curvilinear art is too(remember the Arab or Celtic type of "knots" and lines and curves?- they are considered as part abstract too) or Cubism or Expressionism. I do know what you refer too and this is the most common complain that the modern art has had so far.Some artists will not paint with their eyes but rather with their soul,will bring their full personality into the canvas.I always look for the personality in a painting no matter if it's pure abstract or romantic and believe it or not many of the painters lack it...or cannot translate in into their art-either because of economic reasons(they wanna sell what the public asks so they censor themselves to the point where they lose themselves as artists,as explorers) or simply because they lack a personality,a core,a spark.
And to answer your question I remember I had an artist friend that used to paint some amazing Expressionistic portraits,amazing colors strong feelings and he told me he got more and more depressed.I asked him why and he told me:"Well I can't find my inspiration." Time passed and then I saw that he started to paint some hyperrealistic stuff...I asked him what made him change his style so drastically.He said he got so depressed because his art drained him,he was struggling to get inspiration so one day he just started to paint from a photo.Juuuuust paint each sport exactly like a xerox.And he told me this calmed him so much because he didn't need to look up for inspiration,he wasn't looking into himself...was soo easy...just copy the photo.Now I ask you where was the artist?Before or after?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Asancta said:


> Well Surreal is considered as part of abstract art-a sub category of it...just as Curvilinear art is too(remember the Arab or Celtic type of "knots" and lines and curves?- they are considered as part abstract too) or Cubism or Expressionism. I do know what you refer too and this is the most common complain that the modern art has had so far.Some artists will not paint with their eyes but rather with their soul,will bring their full personality into the canvas.I always look for the personality in a painting no matter if it's pure abstract or romantic and believe it or not many of the painters lack it...or cannot translate in into their art-either because of economic reasons(they wanna sell what the public asks so they censor themselves to the point where they lose themselves as artists,as explorers) or simply because they lack a personality,a core,a spark.
> And to answer your question I remember I had an artist friend that used to paint some amazing Expressionistic portraits,amazing colors strong feelings and he told me he got more and more depressed.I asked him why and he told me:"Well I can't find my inspiration." Time passed and then I saw that he started to paint some hyperrealistic stuff...I asked him what made him change his style so drastically.He said he got so depressed because his art drained him,he was struggling to get inspiration so one day he just started to paint from a photo.Juuuuust paint each sport exactly like a xerox.And he told me this calmed him so much because he didn't need to look up for inspiration,he wasn't looking into himself...was soo easy...just copy the photo.Now I ask you where was the artist?Before or after?


Asancta I like all art that I like and I don't like art that I don't like. That's all I know. I know nothing about catorgizing by style. I have no idea where I would fit into an art category. All I know is I look at a picture and I think "OH YEAH!" or "Ugh!" Please forget that I said I don't like _*some*_ abstract because I don't like some in every category as I also like some in all categories. I think I'm an example of how most people feel.


----------



## Rathac (Sep 25, 2015)

I chose to revisit art because I am unaware of who I truly am. I believe art may be a way for me to reconnect with myself, my true will, desires, fears, and all the things that contribute to who and what I am.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Rathac said:


> I chose to revisit art because I am unaware of who I truly am. I believe art may be a way for me to reconnect with myself, my true will, desires, fears, and all the things that contribute to who and what I am.


I never thought of it as deeply as that. I just think of it as something I love doing and having fun. If it stops being fun I will stop doing it.


----------



## Rathac (Sep 25, 2015)

We all decide our own purposes.

Though, TerryCurley, even though I know little about you, in a certain context I doubt what you say... to a point. You are clearly passionate about art, because I can see it in your paintings. And suffering for passion is part of what makes it worthwhile, more rewarding, and more fun. For nothing great is ever achieved without great struggle.

This first painting I made... I would say I found the overall process "fun," but at certain points I questioned myself. I actually felt fear. Not the kind that makes one run and hide, but a dreadful anticipation... What if I mess it up?

I tell myself, it was messed up to begin with, but that didn't exactly help. When adding in the girl to the painting, I agonized (though within the span of only several minutes) of where I should begin to place her...

In those moments, I was not having fun, per se. But I loved it nonetheless. And while I am not entirely satisfied with the outcome (and I hope I am never truly satisfied, because it will mean I am done and have no further room--or will--for growth), I am still pleased.

Though, I have yet to determine if art is something I am truly passionate about, or if this is a passing fancy which will fall to the wayside... like so many other things I have explored, and was unable to find meaning in it. But part of that discovery will mean continuing to pursue it, even if I am not exactly having fun. What's the tipping point on the investment, where the promise of payoff is negligible? I suppose this depends on the goal, and I can't fall into the trap of assuming others have the same goal as I do.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Rathac said:


> We all decide our own purposes.
> 
> Though, TerryCurley, even though I know little about you, in a certain context I doubt what you say... to a point. You are clearly passionate about art, because I can see it in your paintings. And suffering for passion is part of what makes it worthwhile, more rewarding, and more fun. For nothing great is ever achieved without great struggle.
> 
> ...


You sure do analyze motivation. I'm 67 years old and in my life time I have been totally completely passionate about many ventures. Too many to get into on this forum, some I still feel strongly about, others not at all. I may wake up one day and decide I don't want to paint any more, and if that happens then I won't paint anymore, but right now I am passionate about it and having fun doing it and don't much want to analyze why that it is. I assure you most emphatically that if I am not having fun doing it I won't do it.


----------



## Rathac (Sep 25, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> You sure do analyze motivation.


I know. It's has the potential to be problematic, but I enjoy it for some reason. It's part of a disconnect I have with my emotions. I try to use thought to understand my emotions, and while sometimes it can be useful, it can be self deceiving.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Rathac said:


> I know. It's has the potential to be problematic, but I enjoy it for some reason. It's part of a disconnect I have with my emotions. I try to use thought to understand my emotions, and while sometimes it can be useful, it can be self deceiving.


Nothing wrong with analyzing, I'm just not into it right this minute, but sometimes I'm very into it. I'm like a pendulum. :laugh:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

@Rathac Now...you should know that there is a big difference between "passion" and "hobby" and you shouldn't look up passion motives into a hobby "environment" so to speak.Passion is a powerful emotion that drives the entire personality towards an activity and purpose... and has a long term perspective(usually entire life with or without gaps) while a hobby is done merely in spare time for the fun of it-no long term perpective. A passion for art (4 ex) burns one to the core while doing art as a hobby is "just fun"...simple as that


----------



## jules hilliard (Aug 13, 2015)

I also define art as that which is produced by a thoughtful human intelligence. Even if that individual is somewhat mentally handicapped. I do not believe that tying a brush to a horses tail, or having a dog with painted feet walk across a canvas is art. It is a fraud, a scam and an insult to all. And yet, some people buy it ! ! !


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I tooootally agree with you, jules. That kind of stuff doesn't make me feel anything, it doesn't transmit anything either.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Art is a bunch of line, circles, squares, shapes, colors, swaths, images, things, items all bunched together in an interesting fashion. Then exhibited.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*What is art*

Wow!! What is all this. I just enjoy painting. And I'll stop when I don't.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

What is art?.. 

The most non-exclusive club in the world. Anybody with a desire to create can be a member, from a three year old child with crayons to Leonardo da Vinci, Rembrandt, Turner, Bernini or Grinling Gibbons. It's massive world.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Desdichado said:


> What is art?..
> 
> The most non-exclusive club in the world. Anybody with a desire to create can be a member, from a three year old child with crayons to Leonardo da Vinci, Rembrandt, Turner, Bernini or Grinling Gibbons. It's massive world.


I don't subscribe to this view. I am quite opposed to it and find it insulting. I liken it to saying that we are all singers. What is needed to be considered either is a level of quality. I'll grant you that the level is subjective. I hold that there are many even on this site who are no more artists than Yoko Ono is a singer.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

​


just said:


> I don't subscribe to this view. I am quite opposed to it and find it insulting. I liken it to saying that we are all singers. What is needed to be considered either is a level of quality. I'll grant you that the level is subjective. I hold that there are many even on this site who are no more artists than Yoko Ono is a singer.


Oh, er okay. :wink:


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

To me art is an act of creation that is not giving that much focus and worry about what other people say about it. It comes from the imagination, interior of human being. In making there must be a pureness of the feeling, intention and certain amount of courage. Creator should be ready to fail at any point and then get up and start again, the urge to make art is like a water for the body. Even the most primitive paintings have their importance, this is how history is created, the diversity matters, and every single honest way of expression in art is very much desirable. The most important thing is to always chase the rabbit, never put yourself in the situation that you are the greatest, or better than someone else. Joseph Beuys have said that every man is an artist. We are co-creating our reality in society every single day, using the imagination, knowledge and skills. So what is art? Maybe there is the same amount of answers that the people on the planet.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

just said:


> http://www.artistforum.com/art-talk/what-qualifies-art-108/
> I agree totally with dleeg on this.


Well it's a good thing that you agree with yourself. But you're wrong. Being an artist has nothing to do with putting others down just because YOU don't think their work is up to YOUR standards. 

If a 3 year old's work isn't art.. then why do parents everywhere post it with pride on the fridges? Everything is relative.. you don't have to like it Dave.. but that doesn't mean it's not art.

Art is simply expressing yourself with a medium. And I think your egotistical statement about people here are as much an artist as Yoko Ono is a singer is derogatory. There's no need to talk down to and insult anyone.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

On the topic of young artists, I hope this link can be seen outside U.K. 

https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...19/kieron-williamson-10-year-old-artist-video


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Well it's a good thing that you agree with yourself. But you're wrong. Being an artist has nothing to do with putting others down just because YOU don't think their work is up to YOUR standards.
> 
> If a 3 year old's work isn't art.. then why do parents everywhere post it with pride on the fridges? Everything is relative.. you don't have to like it Dave.. but that doesn't mean it's not art.
> 
> Art is simply expressing yourself with a medium. And I think your egotistical statement about people here are as much an artist as Yoko Ono is a singer is derogatory. There's no need to talk down to and insult anyone.


The link in which I agreed with myself (dleeg) reads as follows: "This question seems simple on the surface. You see something and you can tell if it is art. Not so all the time. If you are not trained in some mediums, you might not be qualified to judge if it is art or not.

I had a discussion on a different site. I claimed that chess could produce art. I was ridiculed by a hoard of none chess players. The first thing is to reconize art it chess, you must have a better than average understanding of the game. The art is not in the physical aspects. It is in the thought." 
I don't think that this is wrong. As,far as any expression being art, I suppose that you can say that but how many Yoko Ono albums do you own?


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

Still art has no boundries, no rules, it is freedom of creation that really matters. If we thinking about craft or techniques it is very subjective part. Some people appreciate Velazquez and some Rothko


----------

